# Missing my girl



## Raven. (Jul 22, 2014)

It was 2 weeks ago today that Raven left us. She was such a great girl.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Hold on to them memories, and she will always be with you. Rest In Peace Pretty Girl Raven...


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

So sorry to hear this! First couple of days are the hardest! Take care.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am sorry for your loss. She looks like she was a fabulous girl who will be remembered by all who loved her.
Sheilah


----------



## WirelessG (Jan 22, 2013)

Sorry for your loss. She was a beauty. I have a young one and an old one. I'm watching the old one fade a little bit more everyday. There are no replacements when you know, love, and live with a dog they way that we do.


----------



## Raven. (Jul 22, 2014)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of beautiful girl Raven. It is so hard to lose these beautiful and loving companions. Take care.


----------



## Keeno Beano (Jul 19, 2014)

Hi there. I am so sorry for your loss.:gsdhead:


----------



## Raven. (Jul 22, 2014)

A year later and still missing Raven a bunch. Lots of great memories too though.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

My sincere condolences on your loss. She was a beautiful dog!


----------



## ilovegs (Oct 15, 2013)

My condolences to your loss of your beloved girl, treasure the memories, the love that she brought to you while here on earth will last a lifetime !!

p.s. - we lost our beloved girl of 14 yrs in February of this year, the 2 of us have been brokenhearted for months along with our 7 yr old gs male - we couldn't bear it any longer and took the plunge 4th of July by bringing home a 10 week old girl, after 2 weeks of going thru TONS of names that fit her personality, hubby chose the name "Raven", told him I love it !!
it brought tears to my eyes when I read your post - as I never heard that name before until I read your post - may your girl's spirit live on forever !!


----------



## DogWalker (Jun 16, 2015)

I can relate with your loss. I am coming up on a year when my pal first got sick. We lost her in October.

Early on, I dwelt on her final moments and a felt like I failed her. Now I reflect back on all the wonderful (and sometimes challenging) moments we shared! she was a great joy in my life as I am sure your girl was for you.

Take care of yourself and relish those times you both shared and hopefully you are, or soon will, gather many new and wonderful memories with a new pal!


----------



## lexiz (Apr 4, 2015)

I lost my most beloved dog in October of 2013, and he's been on my mind heavily today. It does get easier with time, but some days are just worse than others. You'll see things that all the time and think, "Man, she really would have loved this." At first, that makes it worse, but after enough time, you can appreciate those moments and feel peace in them. My prayers are with you as you transition into life without your pretty Raven. (But don't worry, they never really leave us... :wub: )


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

It never gets any easier.


----------



## Kahlua (Jul 21, 2015)

She truly was such a beautiful girl. No words can express how sorry I am. Warm hugs go out to you. <3

"Friend, please don’t mourn for me
I’m still here, though you don’t see.
I’m right by your side each night and day
and within your heart I long to stay.

My body is gone but I’m always near.
I’m everything you feel, see or hear.
My spirit is free, but I’ll never depart
as long as you keep me alive in your heart.

I’ll never wander out of your sight-
I’m the brightest star on a summer night.
I’ll never be beyond your reach-
I’m the warm moist sand when you’re at the beach.

I’m the colourful leaves when fall comes around
and the pure white snow that blankets the ground.
I’m the beautiful flowers of which you’re so fond,
The clear cool water in a quiet pond.

I’m the first bright blossom you’ll see in the spring,
The first warm raindrop that April will bring.
I’m the first ray of light when the sun starts to shine,
and you’ll see that the face in the moon is mine.

When you start thinking there’s no one to love you,
you can talk to me through the Lord above you.
I’ll whisper my answer through the leaves on the trees,
and you’ll feel my presence in the soft summer breeze.

I’m the hot salty tears that flow when you weep
and the beautiful dreams that come while you sleep.
I’m the smile you see on a baby’s face.
Just look for me, I’m everyplace!"


----------

